# Betta Fish Breeding (my hobby)



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Over the last year or so, I have begun to get involved in breeding bettas. I spent most of that time doing research, visiting shows (well only one, they aren't too common in this area), and I joined the International Betta Society. I've always really enjoyed fish, and I just love the personality of Bettas!

So, after doing some research and checking things out, I selected a couple of pairs of fish from overseas. They are imported from Thailand and are known as Plakats. Plakats are actually a short finned version of the bettas you see in the pet stores. Don't get me started on the misinformation pet stores give out about Bettas, but it's along the same lines as those that sell dogs. Mass bred, poor quality and health, and the things they say to do with Bettas makes my blood boil. No, those tiny containers they sell are NOT acceptable. I'll stop there unless anyone has some direct questions regarding their care.

Anyway, I got my breeding area set up and bred my first pair! I'm so excited about them. The eggs hatched last night and it's a huge spawn. The parents are really gorgeous fish and I have high hopes for the babies. 

Here is Daddy.









And Momma









And this is what the fry look like currently, though these are not pics of my own fry. My camera just can't get any detail on them, which makes me sad.

















I'm really excited about this success and just wanted to share!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow...how interesting! This is going to sound ridiculous to you, I'm sure, but I didn't realize fish had personalities. Can you describe how betta personalities are? 

I think baby anythings are adorable, so I hope you'll post pics when they get a little bigger and you can really make out what they are  Any idea how many little ones there'll be? 

I always felt sad for the shelves of bettas sitting on the pet store shelves with no room to move around. I'm glad it's not always like that! What is the average lifespan for a well-bred Betta? Are there 'reputable breeders' for all kinds of fish or just the more expensive ones?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bettas are honestly the only fish I have really seen personalities from. I have a wide array of personalities here from the super feisty, to very shy. I have a crowntail male that was given to me that will flare at anything and anyone. You can just see him screaming "RAWRMEBIGFISH!" 

I have another that thinks he is Jaws. They love getting frozen bloodworms as treat, all of them swim to my fingers as fast as they can and snatch them except for one fish. He will circle the bloodworm and watch it like he's waiting for it to try and escape. Around and around he'll go until suddenly he darts forward, grabs it, and hauls it to the bottom on his tank to eat. He cracks me up to no end. Some are laid back, others think they need to show everything that moves how big and tough they are.

My girls all have different personalities too. I have 2 that are very shy. They stay at the back of their tanks when they see people coming, but then slowly make their way to the front for food. I have another that gets so excited over food that she will leap out of the water. I have to keep her water level low so she doesn't jump out. She jumps impressively high.

The average life span of a pet store betta is generally not more then a year or two. A betta from a reputable breeder can live up to 5 years and I've heard of a few rare cases of them living longer then that. 

After learning what I have, I despise pet store care of bettas and the ridiculous containers that they sell to people to house them in. 

These are a couple other pictures of fish I have. Definitely not your average pet store betta!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

How neat! My favorite is the first fish in your second post...gorgeous! I've had a few betas in highschool and college. I actually had one that lived for almost 4 years but the others maybe lived a year, if that. I had 4 at one time (in different containers) my senior year in HS and three died before I went to college...the one that lived went to college with me and was the one that lived for a few years. I had a couple more after that but they just didn't live that long. I think they all came from Petco... I read up on Betas a few years ago and learned what you were saying..about the difference between petstore Betas and well-bred Betas. I didn't know they weren't supposed to be kept in tiny containers though...how sad for the fish that they really do need more room than that and are trapped. I've really learned that NO animal of any kind should be bought from a petstore...even the pocket pets and birds are poorly bred in mass and usually raised in horrible conditions. There are people that show & breed almost every domestic pet responsibly...it just takes more time and research to find I guess.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is really cool. Will you have to separate them?


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Your fish are beautiful! 
My daughter, Lacey, she has a betta, his name is BlueBoy, she has had him for about 2.5 years now, and I know all about what you are talking about with the personality! Blueboy loves the camera, he is so funny, I go in with the camera to take pics and he will come to the side of his tank and watch and keep moving so I can get full side shots of him, so funny!
Here are a couple pics I took tonight.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

myfairlacy said:


> How neat! My favorite is the first fish in your second post...gorgeous! I've had a few betas in highschool and college. I actually had one that lived for almost 4 years but the others maybe lived a year, if that. I had 4 at one time (in different containers) my senior year in HS and three died before I went to college...the one that lived went to college with me and was the one that lived for a few years. I had a couple more after that but they just didn't live that long. I think they all came from Petco... I read up on Betas a few years ago and learned what you were saying..about the difference between petstore Betas and well-bred Betas. I didn't know they weren't supposed to be kept in tiny containers though...how sad for the fish that they really do need more room than that and are trapped. I've really learned that NO animal of any kind should be bought from a petstore...even the pocket pets and birds are poorly bred in mass and usually raised in horrible conditions. There are people that show & breed almost every domestic pet responsibly...it just takes more time and research to find I guess.


That is absolutely true. I will only shop now at a small store that carries the dog food I like. They don't sell any animals at all and the owner is involved in rescue. Love that place.

There is a lot of misinformation about Bettas out there. You hear from pet store employees that they live in small mud puddles and that always kills me. They live in rice fields, which while shallow, are huge and often span acres of land. They are also tropical fish which a lot of people don't know and do best in temperatures of 76-82 degrees. They can survive in lower temps, but are much more active in warmer water and healthier in general. There are also betta tanks out there that you can buy that leave no surface access. Bettas are anabantoids which means they have a labyrinthine organ and breath at the surface. They do get oxygen from the water, but will drown without surface access.

I've very much come to believe that with any animals you have the good and bad breeders out there and any live animal purchase should be researched. A couple of years ago, I never would have thought twice about getting a betta from Petco.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Toby's Mom said:


> That is really cool. Will you have to separate them?


Yep! At about 6-8 weeks of age I will have to start removing the fish that start showing aggression. Eventually all the males will have to be put into individual containers. The females from a spawn can often be kept together for some time. People often will have sorority tanks where they have several females in a tank together. This requires a tank with a lot of hiding places though, and sometimes the females will turn on each other. They are not super friendly fish.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE this one!!! What is it called (the variety / coloring)? It is so weird that you posted about your bettas -- just about 2 weeks ago I started looking into purchasing one from online (hobbyists, not Petco or Walmart...lol).

I read that they should be in a tank at LEAST 1 gallon, is that accurate? I know those little cups they are in is so cruel, and even when some people put them in vases.

Also, is it true that they need a heater in their tank? I've read some conflicting information on that, but I would think warmer water would be better for them.

I think your fish are beautiful! Congrats on the new babies! Do the adults try and eat the babies? I once had Molly babies and had to separate them because the parents would try and eat them. lol


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

jenn78 said:


> Your fish are beautiful!
> My daughter, Lacey, she has a betta, his name is BlueBoy, she has had him for about 2.5 years now, and I know all about what you are talking about with the personality! Blueboy loves the camera, he is so funny, I go in with the camera to take pics and he will come to the side of his tank and watch and keep moving so I can get full side shots of him, so funny!
> Here are a couple pics I took tonight.


 
Aww, I like him. It's so funny how some of them are such show offs!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE this one!!! What is it called (the variety / coloring)? It is so weird that you posted about your bettas -- just about 2 weeks ago I started looking into purchasing one from online (hobbyists, not Petco or Walmart...lol).
> 
> I read that they should be in a tank at LEAST 1 gallon, is that accurate? I know those little cups they are in is so cruel, and even when some people put them in vases.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That boy is considered a halfmoon blue dragon. Dragons have thicker scaling them most bettas and are often very shiny, though the blues aren't. I'm hoping to get a spawn from that boy and a similar female. I have my fingers crossed!

I personally prefer at least a 2.5 gallon because they are easier to heat, but a 1 gallon can be acceptable if the water is kept very clean. They are actually considered tropical fish and do best with a heater.

Breeding bettas is pretty interesting. Once the nest is made and the female lays the eggs, she is removed and he tends the nest. Occasionally the male will eat eggs or fry, but it just depends on the male. As soon as the fry are free swimming, just a few days after hatching, the male is also removed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This all fascinates me. So glad you shared and I will look forward to following your success with your breeding/showing/raising these beautiful creatures.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- I just learned a lot about these fish from this thread! Thanks. Are Bettas the same as Siamese Fighting Fish? If so, do they come from Thailand?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You fish are gorgeous! I've always enjoyed betas. Had one once, his name was Mr. Fish. He did live in a small container for maybe three years:blush: but I didn't know they needed more space. Mr. Fish actually knew the routine, every other day I'd switch him to his other bowl with fresh water, I tilted the two bowls toward each other and he knew to swim over the top into the other container. Mr. Fish was a very smart little guy...and quite the looker too :wub:.....but not as beautiful as yours, of course. He died when my husband forgot to bring him outside when he set off a flea fogger in the house :smilie_tischkante::smcry: That was like 25 years ago, I still can't believe how hard I took his death.

Good luck with the babies!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

That's awesome! I used to have a several bettas at a time and I usually had at least 2. I made a divider for a 5 gallon tank so I could have 2 males in there with a heater and a cycled tank. I even fed them frozen bloodworms a good bit. None of them lived as long as my first betta, Harry, that I had in high school. I didn't know how to take care of him and he lived in a glass vase, but he lived to be about 3.5 years old. But he inspired me to get more bettas and take better care of them.  I loved picking one out to rescue at the pet store. I always thought breeding them sounded too hard though! Take more pictures as the little ones grow! I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

shanghaimomma said:


> Wow- I just learned a lot about these fish from this thread! Thanks. Are Bettas the same as Siamese Fighting Fish? If so, do they come from Thailand?


Yes, and yes!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness.......gorgeous fish!!! The colors are so intense on some and are magnificient!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

2maltmom said:


> You fish are gorgeous! I've always enjoyed betas. Had one once, his name was Mr. Fish. He did live in a small container for maybe three years:blush: but I didn't know they needed more space. Mr. Fish actually knew the routine, every other day I'd switch him to his other bowl with fresh water, I tilted the two bowls toward each other and he knew to swim over the top into the other container. Mr. Fish was a very smart little guy...and quite the looker too :wub:.....but not as beautiful as yours, of course. He died when my husband forgot to bring him outside when he set off a flea fogger in the house :smilie_tischkante::smcry: That was like 25 years ago, I still can't believe how hard I took his death.
> 
> Good luck with the babies!!!!


Three years is a good amount of time. Every other day water changes is definitely a good thing when being kept in a small container. Definitely helps. It really is amazing how easy it is to get attached to them!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dora's Mom said:


> That's awesome! I used to have a several bettas at a time and I usually had at least 2. I made a divider for a 5 gallon tank so I could have 2 males in there with a heater and a cycled tank. I even fed them frozen bloodworms a good bit. None of them lived as long as my first betta, Harry, that I had in high school. I didn't know how to take care of him and he lived in a glass vase, but he lived to be about 3.5 years old. But he inspired me to get more bettas and take better care of them.  I loved picking one out to rescue at the pet store. I always thought breeding them sounded too hard though! Take more pictures as the little ones grow! I can't wait to see how they turn out.


I do the same thing with the tanks. I have 10 gallons and 5 gallon tanks that are divided. The 10 gallons I divide into three, the 5 gallons get divided in two. Most of the fish do really well like this, though I do have a couple of fish that stress out too much when they can see another male. Most of them get used to having a neighbor fast though. They will flare at each other for a day or two and then they just eventually stop. 

This is one of my tanks. Terrible picture, I have a pretty terrible camera, but it give an idea of what I do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a beta named BRUCE who my mom bought for me at wal-mart because she said he looked like he was going to die and needed a home. He lived for 4 years and was a wonderful pet! He ended up dying of unrelenting swim bladder, but he too had a great personality! He loved mirrors, pulling on lettuce leaves and hanging out on the porch on nice days! 

Your fish are beautiful! Good luck with the babies!!!! Don't forget pictures!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Your fish are gorgeous! I'm looking forward to pic of your fry.

I find fish breeding very interesting. I have fancy goldfish and would love to breed them someday. I'd need more room and the floor would have to reenforced though, lol. I have two telescopes, a black moor and my very first oranda. Ultimately I would love to have a fish and possible pond store. Koi are amazing too. I had no idea they had Koi clubs, show and auctions where the fish sell for tens of thousands.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a wonderful hobby! your fish are beautiful!:wub:

i had a little betta & loved him so much! i trained him to jump within the fish tank to get treats!!! seeing your fish really bought back his memory.... he had so much personality and was so wonderful, now i'm really missing him!!!:smcry:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I love this thread!

We have Scooter who is about 3. He came home to live with us the same day as Wolfie (coincidence and boring story).

LOL.

Here is a video of Scooter


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had no idea there would be so much interest in bettas! I'd have posted sooner if I had known. They really are neat little guys, fun to have around. I also find that watching fish is really soothing. I admit that I don't relax too much when I watch the babies. Instead I sit there and squee over them, haha.

I love hearing about other peoples' fish and seeing pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is just so interesting . thank you so much for sharing

Kat


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

08chrissy08 said:


> Bettas are honestly the only fish I have really seen personalities from. I have a wide array of personalities here from the super feisty, to very shy. I have a crowntail male that was given to me that will flare at anything and anyone. You can just see him screaming "RAWRMEBIGFISH!"
> 
> I have another that thinks he is Jaws. They love getting frozen bloodworms as treat, all of them swim to my fingers as fast as they can and snatch them except for one fish. He will circle the bloodworm and watch it like he's waiting for it to try and escape. Around and around he'll go until suddenly he darts forward, grabs it, and hauls it to the bottom on his tank to eat. He cracks me up to no end. Some are laid back, others think they need to show everything that moves how big and tough they are.
> 
> ...



WOW.....STUNNING!!!!! Are these all Bettas? I never seen these before..quite amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep! They are all Bettas. The ones you see in pet stores are definitely much different. They come in so many tail types and amazing colors. I really love them.


----------

